# New Puppy pics



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Click on pictures to make them bigger !


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh wow i've managed to do it ! Wasn't sure it'd work !

Ta she's very cute :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

she is really cute 

i love the pictures of molly and daisy together :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Now that's the type of Lab that I like.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Now that's the type of Lab that I like.


Me too,shes gorgeous!!x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful pup


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lovely pics xxx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very gorgeous


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She is lovely! i definately think our next lab will be a black one


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

She has SUCH a silky coat & soooooo long whiskers


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She gorgeous, i love the shiney coat, Bram's blonde doesn't really have a shine to it....not to mention he is always covered is grease from working with OH!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> She gorgeous, i love the shiney coat, Bram's blonde doesn't really have a shine to it....not to mention he is always covered is grease from working with OH!


She scoffs her food down in seconds ! Loves playing with the Water Bowl, she was standing in it tipping water all over the floor lol


----------

